# MGG Evergreen Tyton



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

About three weeks ago I sent an inquiry to Eric at Metro Grade Goods regarding a Tyton. When I first saw his post on the *MGG Evergreen Tyton* Trainer, I knew I had to have one.

I guess the planets were aligned when I asked because he had just gotten back from the ECST and offered it to me . Talk about being super stoked! Now the hard part, I had to wait until he received his MGG stamp to place on the slingshot before sending it out .

Well, here I am three weeks later and in the mailbox today was a nice puffy envelope from Canada!

As with all reviews I've seen here regarding MGG's slingshots, this Tyton is awesome!

After banding up and taking a couple of shots and not hitting my hanging target, I had to break out a paper target because the BB's were going so fast I had no idea where my shots were going.

Below is my first paper target at 9 yards.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes!!! So happy it made it safely, that thing made me so happy so am happy to see I go to someone who shoots it well!

NICE grouping too!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

You lucky dog! I love the Tyton frame and plan on adding a dual core Tyton to my collection. Enjoy that beauty!

Yet another example of Metro being Metro.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll admit I'm not a big fan of tubes. I have no problems making band sets with flats, but always seem to have problems making tube sets. Curling issues are my biggest problem.

So I had an idea and went down to the local Ace Hardware with the screw from my latest Tyton and found a perfect match with a Nylon Washer.

I wound up taking a micro flat file with some 600 grit sand paper looped over it and smoothed out the channel where the bands route through. Punched a hole through both bands, then held the washer down as I rotated the screw in place to prevented the band from twisting.

So far so good. My point of impact hasn't changed any without the gypsy tabs. I've got a lot of Kentucky windage going. Below you can see my point of aim and hits. Distance is a usable 9 yards I've got.























































*This didn't work out too well.*


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice work. Looks like that beauty is in the right home.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Some guys in the UK also did that mod sort of. They used looped flats. I'll have to try this out. YSYEO uses a similar method but he uses a rubber/neoprene washer.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Thats a really nice slingshot, very kind gift Metro.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

monkeyboab said:


> Thats a really nice slingshot, very kind gift Metro.


Actually, I traded him some U.S. currency for the Tyton.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh lol Still an awesome shooter though.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

The guy is a genious and an artist rolled up in one . im anxiously waiting for three of his design to come . ill probably look for a titan next.


----------

